# 100 mph winds where you are?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I live in New Jersey and was watching the Weather Channel. They said that MT, WY, SD were having 90-105mph wind gusts? Has anyone been experiencing this? What are your normal wind speeds? How high does the wind have to be before you don't ride? Are the winds worse during certain parts of the year?

Living in NJ we are starting to get some winds now and they will be with us, off and on, until May. The normal winds here, when they have them are 5-15mph with 15-20mph still common, and have ridden in 20-30mph with gusts of 25-45mph. I tell myself two things; great training and this is making me stronger for next year's riding season (and it has).

On windy days, I chose routes through developments and roads with a lot of trees rather than the farmer's fields where it really whips up. On some of the fields, it always seems no matter which direction I ride, it's always against me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

In Colorado, it gets windy in the winter, and it's pretty windy in the spring. The winds tend to swirl, however, they generally go downslope in the mornings and upslope in the afternoons (convection currents). 20 mph is pretty high. 

However, these 100 mph gusts are rare. They really only happen in certain areas of the mountains and foothills and even there, not very often. For example, Eldora Ski Resort is notoriously windy. The lifts shut down if they hit 100 mph, but this is not common.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

It gets windy here this time of year the wind comes down the eastern slopes of the Rockies. This week the weather in BC has been stormy so the winds are even stronger, just south of here they hit 80 or 90 mph.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's a wind map for Wyoming http://www.usairnet.com/weather/maps/current/wyoming/wind-speed/

You can find other states from there.

No 100mph winds that I see in Wyoming.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> In Colorado, it gets windy in the winter, and it's pretty windy in the spring. The winds tend to swirl, however, they generally go downslope in the mornings and upslope in the afternoons (convection currents). 20 mph is pretty high.
> 
> However, these 100 mph gusts are rare. They really only happen in certain areas of the mountains and foothills and even there, not very often. For example, Eldora Ski Resort is notoriously windy. The lifts shut down if they hit 100 mph, but this is not common.


We routinely get 80+ MPH winds in N Boulder--gusts can be over 100 in the foothills on occasion. Mostly in the spring...they call them Chinooks. We had 60+ just the other day. When the wind gets much over 50 it sounds like a train running over your house.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> We routinely get 80+ MPH winds in N Boulder--gusts can be over 100 in the foothills on occasion. Mostly in the spring...they call them Chinooks. We had 60+ just the other day. When the wind gets much over 50 it sounds like a train running over your house.


I guess I forget how windy Boulder can be. I was once blown off of the shoulder of the Foothills Highway just north of the Busstop.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> We routinely get 80+ MPH winds in N Boulder--gusts can be over 100 in the foothills on occasion. Mostly in the spring...they call them Chinooks. We had 60+ just the other day. When the wind gets much over 50 it sounds like a train running over your house.



I didn't know you guys called them Chinooks I thought that was the Canuck name. Does the temperature climb like it does here. It can be -20C in the morning and +15C by the afternoon. Dress like an Eskimo in the morning and come home in short sleeves in the afternoon.One of the few things to look forward to in the dead of winter.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=7359390


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SCC said:


> I didn't know you guys called them Chinooks I thought that was the Canuck name. Does the temperature climb like it does here. It can be -20C in the morning and +15C by the afternoon. Dress like an Eskimo in the morning and come home in short sleeves in the afternoon.One of the few things to look forward to in the dead of winter.


yup...same winds


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Wyoming wind*

24/7/365

We don't have subdivisions or trees. It just blows across the plains. Change routes according to the wind. A favorite ride is Cheyenne east to Pine Bluffs. 50 miles and with a prevailing west wind it can be done in under 2 hours easy. Then my wife picks me up and brings me home.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

at the Koppenburg circuit race this spring (or perhaps it was last years?) the wind was vicious. After the dirt hill climb the sidewind hit hard. Saw a couple guys get blown off the bike. the echlon was side by side if you could find a friend but we were all guttered.
amazing how far we'd lean into it to stay upright.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

down here in the san luis valley we have wind from march till mid june a lot of our evening rides are in 25 to 35 mph winds we call 15mph a training wind.


----------

